# Wax Museum in Branson, MO



## IowaGuy (Jul 30, 2012)

Those are WAY bigger than I thought they'd be!!!! The entire right side is gone so Frankenstein, Jason, some zombie lady with Michael Jackson and the Wax Museum entrance got cut out. Sorry folks :-(


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Very cool, IowaGuy.


----------



## wdragon209 (Sep 3, 2013)

Those are all kinds of awesome. The outside facade is really cool!


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

Cool place..


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

It's cool that these kinds of attractions are popular again.


----------



## RattandRoll (Sep 6, 2007)

Cool Michael Jackson from Thriller video neat


----------

